# Should I buy?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The guy wants $450 for 125gal & stand with glass conopy. No lights or filter, think he has powerhead and heater. Tank was a saltwater setup.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

How many threads do you got going on about this tank now?

And it's probably a glass lid not a canopy...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats not too bad. Its nice looks 6' which is a plus for piranhas

This is his first thread about this tank.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The other thread was about lighting for this tank. I asked the same question to Joe in the other thread. Figured I'd start a new thread to get more of a response.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just the stand and tank? I'd pass..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I paid 175 bucks for my 125 with fx5 but thats out here in san diego crossing the border


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Really depends how old and what shape the tank is in, like how dose the seals holding the tank together look, is it drilled?

Who's moving it? You have a truck? or dose the seller have a truck and is willing to help?

The seller thinks he has a powerhead and a heater... Seems sketchy to me... since he thinks he has a heater it's probably broken or not trustfully and powerheads are pretty cheap. So basically your buying just the tank and stand for $450, any other things he gives you is just a bonus/freebe item (or stuff he would of just chucked in the trash)

I personally would offer him $250 since it's a old tank (look for any chips in corners or anything you can talk him down with, like not helping you move it or how it comes with nothing). Try to keep the $1 per gallon rule in mind for used tanks and the fact that it comes with a stand... my stand for my 6foot tank cost me just under $100 in mats.

I don't know but I would guess that salt water would wear down the silicon seals faster than anything so if that's true you can use this info as well.. Always try to be smarter than the seller, why is he selling it? something wrong with it? or upgrading/downsizing or just leaving the hobby.

Bottom line I wouldn't pay any more than $300 for that tank and stand cause your going to have to buy filters/heaters/powerheads and that can add up really quick, but that's how I feel about it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I hate you guys and all your good deals... people here want $1000 for their 6' 100g's


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

don't think i'ma buy it


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd still offer him $250, most he can say is no.... Then if he dose contact you in the future to sell it for $250 cause no one will buy it then you can lowball him to $200.

Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldnt buy it either I picked up my Acrylic 180 with wet/dry stand and canopy for 260 but that was off of my girls uncle but I have seen 180 glass tanks with stand go on CL from 150 to 800 so paying 450 for a 120 just seems way to high. If you really want it give an offer of 250 and then you guys can go from there but I wouldnt go over 325 and thats if its in great shape.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wouldn't buy it for the asked price. helped me friend bought a 6ft 150g with stand glass lids and lights for $150. like other said, offer 250 and go from there.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if nothing comes with it, then that's pretty steep for a used tank... when i talked to you in the other thread, i thought it was a complete setup minus the lighting.

even petsmart sells a brand new 125 and stand for $600, i bet a decent lfs would even go to $500 brand new.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i bought a 240g for 350 plexi...........


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

i agree, even in Canada you can get a better deal and we always get ripped off on everything


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I found the exact stand for $100 I'll have to paint it black but whatever. Now I just gotta find a 125gal tank


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It is a bit steep IMO...

Used tank and stand only should be 200-250 in excellent condition with no lights or filtration.

That said, if you want it, and have the cash then buy it!!

You will have what you want NOW, and don't have to keep searching...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you found the stand for $100 and were willing to spend $450 on the used setup, you could buy a brand new 125 for about $300 to go along with the used stand.... for 400 bucks you could have a shiny new 125


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok well now that you found out that the stand is worth $100 new you can use that to lowball the seller.

So work with $1/gallon + $100 max for the stand... so $225 or try to knock him down to $200 even.

If he's not delivering then $200 for a 125 + stand is a fare deal, 6+foot tanks ant that fun to drive around town... I drive a ford ranger with a short box, my seller had my tank strapped to a trailer and he wouldn't deliver or let me use the trailer so I had to put it in my box with the tailgate down.... Easily knocked $100 off the price since he wasn't willing to help what so ever and the tank was easy 350lbs empty, I'm 160lbs and my friend that helped me is about 180lbs.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Offer him $300, that wouldnt be a bad price IMO


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

HGI said:


> Ok well now that you found out that the stand is worth $100 new you can use that to lowball the seller.
> 
> So work with $1/gallon + $100 max for the stand... so $225 or try to knock him down to $200 even.
> 
> If he's not delivering then $200 for a 125 + stand is a fare deal, 6+foot tanks ant that fun to drive around town... I drive a ford ranger with a short box, my seller had my tank strapped to a trailer and he wouldn't deliver or let me use the trailer so I had to put it in my box with the tailgate down.... Easily knocked $100 off the price since he wasn't willing to help what so ever and the tank was easy 350lbs empty, I'm 160lbs and my friend that helped me is about 180lbs.


whether the seller wants to deliver the tank or not shouldn't be considered at all when figuring the price of a used tank... if you expect delivery, come up with another figure on top of the sale price and see if you can work something out.

while you may expect delivery or help moving it, there are plenty more people out there who would be willing to come prepared and move everything themselves. i have sold a ton of tanks and i don't bother with buyers that expect me to bend over backwards for them as well as give them a great deal.


----------

